# Schwinn Peloton



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Got myself a Schwinn Peloton circa 1999 or 2000 from e-bay and am needing more information on the dimensions. Its a size 52 c-c with a 53.5 TT, 41.5 chainstays, 11.6 headtube. The current website does not have any info on older models. Anyone know the dimesions of Schwinn's "classic geometry" ?

Thanks

TheCapMan


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

Can't help with the specifics, but I seem to remember that Schwinn promoted the Peloton as having the same design as the Paramount, just welded instead of lugged. Nice frames anyway.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The Paramount and the Peloton have the same frame specs.
For a 52cm frame the dimensions are:

Top Tube 53.5 cm
Head Angle 73.5
Seat Angle 74.5
Chainstay 41 cm
Wheelbase 98.0 cm
B.B. Drop 65mm
Offset 45mm

All from the 2000 catalog.

The 2000 Peloton was blue/white, while the 2000 Peloton Pro was red/white.


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks mikebiker..Now I can sleep tonight and dream of more bikes...This Schwinn has a ride only steel can give. Very stable and solid especially when descending.

TheCapMan


----------

